# Benedetta Parodi lascia Domenica in, è ufficiale



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2018)

*Benedetta Parodi* lascia ufficialmente *Domenica in*, lasciando sola la sorella Cristina nella conduzione del programma di Rai 1 che, quest'anno, dopo la soppressione de L'Arena di Massimo Giletti per volere del dg Rai Mario Orfeo, ha fatto crollare gli ascolti del dì di festa pomeridiano a favore di Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso su Canale 5.

La conduttrice di Bake Off Italia su Real Time, è stata dapprima promossa su Rai 1 come co-conduttrice della trasmissione assieme a *Cristina Parodi*, dopodichè, a causa dei bassi ascolti delle prime puntate, gli autori hanno deciso di farle occupare solo una breve parte del programma. 

La Parodi, pertanto, non avrebbe mai digerito la cosa e si è parlato di varie sue lamentele dietro le quinte, fino alla decisione ufficiale di dire *addio *a Domenica in che, l'anno prossimo, potrebbe avere un nuovo cambio di conduzione (l'ennesimo). I papabili nomi per la guida dello storico programma ideato dal grande Corrado sono una tra Antonella Clerici, Mara Venier e Caterina Balivo.


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2018)

programma da mandare in pensione al piu' presto


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> programma da mandare in pensione al piu' presto


Infatti. Rai 1 doveva andare avanti con L'Arena e prolungarla fino a L'Eredità, ma purtroppo sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire ed intanto Giletti da La7 si sta godendo lo spettacolo. Domenica in è un format vecchio e che non tira più, specie tra i giovani. Inoltre, sono anni che fa flop nonostante cambino sempre i conduttori. Perfino il Kilimangiaro su Rai 3, che va in onda lo stesso giorno, è più seguito. Tanto vale mettessero quello su Rai 1.

E noi paghiamo...


----------



## sacchino (27 Febbraio 2018)

La rai è gestita in modo da far fare più ascolti a Mediaset.... sembra lo facciano apposta ...o no


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2018)

Perchè non va a condurre Sky Calcio Club assieme a suo marito? Magari di calcio ne sa più di lui.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perchè non va a condurre Sky Calcio Club assieme a suo marito? Magari di calcio ne sa più di lui.



E sicuramente il marito capisce più di cucina che di calcio.

Potrebbero tranquillamente scambiarsi i ruoli.


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perchè non va a condurre Sky Calcio Club assieme a suo marito? Magari di calcio ne sa più di lui.



sottoscrivo


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E sicuramente il marito capisce più di cucina che di calcio.
> 
> Potrebbero tranquillamente scambiarsi i ruoli.



Per me Carressa è bravo ma si è montato la testa dopo il 2006. Prima era bravo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

*Secondo Il Giornale, per questioni di "vincoli di contratto" (accordi economici prestabiliti, tra cui il pagamento di una penale in caso di abbandono anticipato), Benedetta Parodi ha deciso di rimanere a Domenica in fino alla fine dell'edizione in corso.*


----------

